# Welcome!



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

Welcome to the IBS Food Recipes Forum.Enjoy talking here about food recipes that might help you cope with Irritable Bowel Syndrome or any food recipes in general that you enjoy.Jeff


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 1999)

Great idea! Thanks!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Thats cool Jeff, what do you like to eat maybe I can suggest a recipe for you,I would cater it but you live to far away!!!Okay everyone "Always eat dessert first life is uncertain!"


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 1999)

Jeffrey - Great idea! Thanks so much! I am having a real hard time finding anything to eat that doesnt hurt me besides bananas and toast. I am looking forward to trying every single recipe that everyone posts! I do not have anything to post myself, as the only thing I could possibly submit is the recipe for perfectly browned toast!







Thanks again!


----------



## hmmmmmmmm (May 4, 1999)

Great idea Jeff. I have been thinking we needed a place like this although IBS is so individual. ------------------ï¿½ï¿½ wherever you go there you are


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 1999)

Thanks, Jeff,Maybe we'll get some good IBS recipes. As you will see from mine, they include things I know I can't eat (like coconut and nuts), but our friends and family probably can.


----------



## Anxious (Apr 28, 1999)

Wow! Jeff, you are truly amazing! Another great idea!


----------



## Ty (Mar 8, 1999)

Thanks Jeff! This is going to be great.Ty


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 1999)

Jeff, This is a great idea, I'm so bored with the recipes I can eat and I'm sure it'll help our creative juices to see other recipes.eric: Another good reason to eat dessert first, sugar is what we digest first!


----------



## bloomers (Apr 19, 1999)

Cool Beans - great idea Jeff. Thank you.


----------

